# My new Husky



## joe87 (Sep 11, 2013)

Our new 5 month old husky making her self at home already


----------



## Simon92 (Sep 9, 2013)

Beautiful puppy, loads of fun ahead


----------



## branwen (Nov 27, 2013)

Gorgeous pup.


----------



## donna160 (Nov 1, 2013)

she's gorgeous  what's her name?


----------



## joe87 (Sep 11, 2013)

thanks everyone, her name is mishka


----------



## DollyGirl08 (Dec 1, 2012)

Ah she is gorgeous.


----------

